# I.T work in Gibraltar



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend any good recruitment agents for I.T. work in Gibraltar? Tried RecruitGibraltar, but they were just fishing for C.V's...

Thanks.

Jane


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

JaneStanley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good recruitment agents for I.T. work in Gibraltar? Tried RecruitGibraltar, but they were just fishing for C.V's...
> 
> ...


Have no idea about working there ((yet)) but just found a couple on a google about...
Jobs in Gibraltar - reed.co.uk
Recruitment Agencies in Gibraltar

I've used Reed years and years ago but not sure how good they will be out there! + just a quick look on that page only 13 match IT when filtered but look worth looking into!
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

RecruitGib are very spammy and, IMHO, not the most professional of agencies .

Reed is good and has a selection of jobs in Gib and Spain.

Computer Weekly´s job board (powered by Totaljobs.co.uk) is also worth a deek.

Select Recruitment in Gib are quite good and surprisingly pleasant to deal with.

Other job boards that cover Gib and Spain

Indeed.es 
Tecnoempleo.com
Monster.com or  Monster.es (full of jobs, but a faff to use-grr)
Inforjobs.net
Talent Search- Spanish agency that are worth getting in touch with.
This link is for the EU job portal, again, a faff to use, but worth having a deek. I`ve had some stuff via this source. You`ll have to convert your CV to their format, but it`s quite straightforward. When you register as a jobseeker, you will be able to download the template, called Europass, to mangle your CV.

Hopefully that will give you an idea of what is going on over here. 

Good luck!


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for this - very helpful!


----------

